
Show HN: FlowState: Collaborative Real-Time Fluid Art - grantp
http://flowstate.revoltlabs.co
======
grantp
FlowState is a mesmerizing fluid simulation in your browser. Play alone or
with friends—everyone sees and interacts with the same canvas. Great for
socially-distant virtual hangouts. LED wall too! FlowState uses webgl for
fluid simulation, convergence.io for real-time collaboration, and
openpixelcontrol / FadeCandy for LED output. Demo video:
[https://youtu.be/BRUZXglnGHg](https://youtu.be/BRUZXglnGHg)

